# Die besten Trails von Arosa nach Davos



## Iglmoos (23. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

unser diesjähriger AlpenX führt uns u.a. von Chur über Arosa nach Davos und dann weiter über den Scalettapass nach Süden.

Die Auswahl an mehr oder weniger fahrbaren Trails von Arosa nach Davos ist ganz schön groß. Wir (gute Kletterer, Abfahrer bis S 2-3) suchen eine Strecke, 
- die landschaftlich schön ist,
- ganz oder überwiegend uphill zu fahren ist (kleinere Schiebstücke sind ok) 
- downhill eine Menge Trail-Spaß bietet, ohne allzu kniffelig zu werden. An die absoluten Grenzen muss man während eines AlpenX ja nicht unbedingt gehen. Downhill schieben/tragen ist auch unerwünscht.

Ich wüsste gerne, 
a) welche Erfahrungen ihr mit den folgenden Varianten gemacht habt und 
b) welche ihr empfehlen könnt bzw. von welchen ihr abratet.

1. Arosa - Langwies - Strassberg - Durannapass - Serneuser Schwendi - St. Wolfgang - Davos
2. Arosa - Langwies - Dörfli/Schmitten - Strelapass - dann mehrere Möglichkeiten weiter
    2a. Strelapass - Strelaalp - Davos
    2b. Strelapass - Büschalp - Davos
    2c. Strelapass - Weissfluhjoch - Parsennhütte - Gotschnagrat -         Schwarzseealp - Laret
    2d. Strelapass - Weissfluhjoch - Parsennhütte - Stützalp - Schwendihütte - Davos
3. Arosa - Litzirüti - Medergen - Tritt - Latschüelfurgga - Strelapass (dann weiter wie 2a - 2d)
4. Arosa - Maienfelder Furgga - Frauenkirch

Wenn jemand eine weitere Variante kennt, die hier nicht aufgeführt ist, aber lohnend: bitte aufschreiben.

Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Tipps!
Gruß
Hartmut


----------



## CyloC (23. Juli 2007)

Im Touristenbüro Davos arbeitet ein Typ, der ist passionierter Biker. Wende Dich mal an den.
Ich hatte den vor zwei Jahren bei einem AlpenX kennengelernt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Iglmoos (23. Juli 2007)

Und wie heißt der?


----------



## thory (24. Juli 2007)

Iglmoos schrieb:


> ....
> 4. Arosa - Maienfelder Furgga - Frauenkirch
> 
> ....



Hallo,

diese Strecke kenne ich, die ist auch in dem folgenden Movie enthalten:






und zwar in dem Teil der mit "nächter Tag" anfängt.

zur Marienfeld Furgga trägst/ schiebst Du ca. 200hm.  Die Abfahrt geht dann 'runter zu dem See Richtung Arosa. Die ist gut machbar, wirst Du im Film sehen.

Gruss


----------



## Iglmoos (24. Juli 2007)

Schönes Video! Wo gibts denn die Fortsetzung?

Ich möchte die Strecke umgekehrt machen, von Arosa hoch. Wie sieht's denn da mit schieben und tragen aus?


----------



## thory (24. Juli 2007)

Iglmoos schrieb:


> Schönes Video! Wo gibts denn die Fortsetzung?
> 
> Ich möchte die Strecke umgekehrt machen, von Arosa hoch. Wie sieht's denn da mit schieben und tragen aus?



laß mich am kommenden Wochenende fahren - dann gibts auch die Fortsetzung!

Von Arosa bzw diesem See auf 16xxm hoch zur Meienfelder Furgga??? Nee, tue es nicht. Bis auf die ersten 100hm dürftest Du mehr oder weniger alles schieben - ok - ab und an ist sicher mal eine Flachpassage auf dem Trail fahrbar.  Würde ich Dir aber nur empfehlen, wenn ich Dich ärgern wollte 


Gruss


----------



## keinTrinkwasser (24. Juli 2007)

Iglmoos schrieb:


> [...]
> - ganz oder überwiegend uphill zu fahren ist (kleinere Schiebstücke sind ok)
> - downhill eine Menge Trail-Spaß bietet, ohne allzu kniffelig zu werden.
> [...]
> ...



1. bis auf ein paar sumpfige Abschnitte am Durannapass problemlos fahrbar, viel Schotter, technisch anspruchslos.
2. vom Talgrund oberhalb Schmitten mehrere hundert HM Schiebe- bzw. Tragestrecke. Die Orientierung bzw. Suche nach den besten Wegstücken war von unten her teilweise nervig.
2a. Schotterstrecke, steil aber ohne Probleme fahrbar. Genialer Blick ins Tal runter.

Thomas


----------



## thory (25. Juli 2007)

keinTrinkwasser schrieb:


> ....
> 2a. Schotterstrecke, steil aber ohne Probleme fahrbar. Genialer Blick ins Tal runter....



Direkt neben der Hütte/ Gasthaus am Strelapass beginnt ein Wanderweg mit so einem kleinen Treppchen. Erst ist das ein richtig flowiger Wiesentrail, der weiter unten aber ein paar interessante Kehren dazu bekommt. Natürlich nur NACH LIFTSCHLUSS empfehlenswert. Wenn dieser Weg auf eine Forststraße mündet dieser weiter folgen und Augen auf, denn irgendwann zweigen Pfadspuren ab und wer diesen folgt sieht sich urplötzlich in wirklich steilem Gelände, das den Spuren nach zu urteilen des öfteren von Freunden der Gravity  genutzt wird. Es kommen einige schwieirge Stellen, steile Stufen, Wurzeln, alles auf so Erboden, d.h. bei Feuchtigkeit ein klares "No Go".

Gruss


----------



## Carsten (15. April 2008)

Gibt es auf der Route Davos-Strelapass-Langwies einen Übernachtungsmöglichkeit oben am Berg?


----------



## thory (15. April 2008)

Carsten schrieb:


> Gibt es auf der Route Davos-Strelapass-Langwies einen Übernachtungsmöglichkeit oben am Berg?


 Wir haben direkt am Strelapass in einer Hütte Pause gemacht, ich glaube aber das das so ein Teil ist, das schliesst sowie die Bergbahnen abgestellt werden. Also eher keine Übernachtung. 

Könnte es aber abseits der Route durchaus geben. Häuser stehen da jedenfalls gnug 'rum. 

Gruss


----------



## enriched72 (15. April 2008)

Nein, am Strelapass gibt es keine Uebernachtungsmöglichkeit. Die nächste Uebernachtungsmöglichkeit Richtung Arosa wäre dann im Fondei (Strassberg). Schneller (direkter) ist es aber, über Medergen direkt nach Arosa zu fahren.

Gruss
Andy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (15. April 2008)

Schade

aber guter Tipp, über Medergen zu fahren, daran hatte ich noch gar nicht gedacht. Kommt man da fahrend hoch?

ich habe mir gerade bei der BIKE die aktuellen GPS Tracks geladen. Da ist ne interessate Tour aufs Weißfluhjoch drin. Ist dies als Uphill beschrieben oder nur als Downhill mit Gondel?
Wäre wenn hoch fahrbar ne schönere Auffahrt zum Strela als über Schatzalp denke ich?

Track gibts bei bike-magazin.de
Tour Davos 2


----------



## enriched72 (15. April 2008)

Hallo Carsten

Ich weiss nicht, wie Du fahren willst. Aber eine schöne Variante mit vielen schönen Abschnitten wäre zum Beispiel über Moonstein (http://gps.zuraltenschmiede.ch/3/Moonstein/moonstein.html) nach Alvaneu zu fahren, dort zu übernachten und am nächsten Tag über die Furcletta nach Arosa zu fahren. Wenn Du fit bist, kannst Du auch an einem Tag über die Furcletta und in der Ramozhütte (http://ramoz.sacarosa.ch/info/huette/index.html) dort ist es möglich zu übernachten, aber das essen muss selbst mitgebracht werden. Wasser ist jedoch vorhanden. Von dort aus sind es nur noch ein paar Kilometer bis nach Arosa. Von der Natur her sicher Reizvoller als über das Weissfluhjoch. 
Bedenke bei deiner Planung jedoch, dass es hier noch sehr viel Schnee hat und auch immer noch schneit... 

Gruss
Andy


----------



## Carsten (15. April 2008)

ich plane für September
ich komme vom Schlappiner Joch und will Richtung Davos und übers Urdenfürggli nach Lenzerheide weiter. Tag 1 endet irgendwo hinter Davos...besser kurz vor Arosa

Daher ist Moonstein die falsche Richtung..und das kenn ich schon bis da runter.

Die Furcletta ist in der Gegenrichtung sicher sinnfrei?


----------



## enriched72 (15. April 2008)

Hallo Carsten

In diesem Fall macht es sicher Sinn, in's Fondei zu fahren und dort zu übernachten. Am einfachsten ist es im Strassberg, da diese Unterkunft direkt am Weg liegt. Von dort kannst Du über den Grünsee, Parsennfurgga nach Davos fahren (mehrer Varianten möglich). Weissfluhjoch ist nicht unbedingt zu empfehlen.

Furcletta kannst Du dir auch für ein späteres Mal aufbewahren...ist einfach Traumhaft.

Gruss
Andy


----------



## Carsten (15. April 2008)

ups, Falsche Richtung: Davos--> Strela -->direket nach Arosa.
Über Medergen ist wohl an geschicktesten.
Strassberg liegt überhaupt nicht auf meiner Route

Die Route aus der Bike geht über die Parsennhütte, östlich des Salexer Horns zum Strela hoch. Kann aber auch sein, dass es sich um ne Abfahrt handelt?

Gibts denn wenigstens für Arosa nen Übernachtungstipp. Günstig und mit reichlich Frühstück?

ich hab was, finds aber auf der Karte nicht: http://www.heimeli.com/
und da ist noch was:http://www.naturfreunde-arosa.ch/
und hier bekommt man was zu essen  Medergen: Rest. Alpenrose, Tel. 081 374 21 57 oder 081 374 12 68, Sonnenterrasse, Küche mit Holzherd (kein Strom)


----------



## enriched72 (15. April 2008)

über Medergen ist sicher der direkteste Weg. Aber ab dem "Tritt" wird's ein bisschen mühsam zum fahren (ca. 2-3 km). Das Naturfreundehaus ist sehr einfach (massenlager). Das Heimeli kenn ich nur zum Essen, wie die Zimmer sind weiss ich nicht. Allenfalls sind diese Unterkünfte aber schon geschlossen, da im September Jagdsaison ist. Einfach vorgängig abklären. 
In Arosa kann ich Dir das Praval empfehlen, wird von Bikern geführt und ist schön gelegen. Preise sollten auch moderat sein.

Gruss
Andy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (15. April 2008)

Danke, ich glaub das passt. Heimeli ist wohl unten im Tal, wenn ich vom Strela komm, zum Naturfreundehaus gehts noch mal 150 hm hoch.


----------



## mzaskar (15. April 2008)

Heimeli ist lecker zum Essen und freundlich, uebernachtet habe ich da noch nicht. Medregen ist siche rschon früher zu, da es ein Alp ist welche normal bewirtschaftet wird und die Bauern mit dem Vieh ins Tal ziehen.


----------



## MEGATEC (15. April 2008)

thory schrieb:


> laß mich am kommenden Wochenende fahren - dann gibts auch die Fortsetzung!
> 
> Gruss



Ich glaub nicht das Du am nächsten WE da mit dem Bike fährst - denn wir waren in Arosa letztes WE noch mit den Snowboards und 1,80m Schnee darunter unterwegs.....


----------



## thory (16. April 2008)

MEGATEC schrieb:


> Ich glaub nicht das Du am nächsten WE da mit dem Bike fährst - denn wir waren in Arosa letztes WE noch mit den Snowboards und 1,80m Schnee darunter unterwegs.....



schau mal aufs datum von meinem posting ....


----------



## MEGATEC (16. April 2008)

*lach*

Uiuiiiiii.........................
Voll übersehen, von wann das war !!

Übrigens - Aktuelle rund um Davos Schneehöhen hier :
http://www.schatzalp.ch/p.cfm?s=34


----------



## Pfadfinderin (16. April 2008)

Na super! Dann hoff ich mal, dass das bis Mitte Juli wieder weg ist! Sieht leider im Moment nicht danach aus.

Aber danke für den link!


----------



## MEGATEC (16. April 2008)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Na super! Dann hoff ich mal, dass das bis Mitte Juli wieder weg ist! Sieht leider im Moment nicht danach aus.
> 
> Aber danke für den link!



Das glaub ich auch das das nicht danach aussieht ....
Davos hat die Skisaison aufgrund der guten Schneelage um eine Woche verlängert - gestern gabs nochmals 30cm Neuschnee !
Darum gehen wir am Sonntag auch nochmal boarden nach Davos


----------



## mzaskar (16. April 2008)

MEGATEC schrieb:


> Das glaub ich auch das das nicht danach aussieht ....
> Davos hat die Skisaison aufgrund der guten Schneelage um eine Woche verlängert - gestern gabs nochmals 30cm Neuschnee !
> Darum gehen wir am Sonntag auch nochmal boarden nach Davos


 
Evtl. sieht man sich ja


----------



## MEGATEC (16. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Evtl. sieht man sich ja


Ich bin einfach zu erkennen : hab Hörner am Helm


----------



## Fubbes (16. April 2008)

Carsten, danke für's Ausbuddeln dieses Threads. Nette Abfahrten nach Davos kann ich gebrauchen.
Da ich in Kürze das zweite mal Papa werde, wird es dieses Jahr wieder nix mit meinem Schweizcross (so nah liegen Freud und Leid beieinander  )
Habe aber geplant, im September die Mehrtages-Tour um Arosa zu fahren, die in der April MOUNTAIN-BIKE enthalten war. 

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (16. April 2008)

Fubbes schrieb:


> die Mehrtages-Tour um Arosa, die in der April MOUNTAIN-BIKE enthalten war.


von wo über wo nach wo?


----------



## mzaskar (16. April 2008)

MEGATEC schrieb:


> Ich bin einfach zu erkennen : hab Hörner am Helm


 OK 

ichliege schon mal im Schnee


----------



## Pfadfinderin (16. April 2008)

dubbel schrieb:


> von wo über wo nach wo?



Ist im Prinzip die Bike-Explorer Route der Grischa-Trails. Kennst doch schon alles, oder nicht?


----------



## Fubbes (16. April 2008)

dubbel schrieb:


> von wo über wo nach wo?


Hab es nicht genau im Kopf. Etwa so:
Arosa - Davos - Scaletta - Bergün - Lenzerheide - Churer Joch - Arosa
Um Details der Strecke habe ich mich noch nicht gekümmert. Der Thread wird dabei schon mal helfen.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## keinTrinkwasser (18. April 2008)

Carsten schrieb:


> Gibts denn wenigstens für Arosa nen Übernachtungstipp. Günstig und mit reichlich Frühstück?



das Backpacker's (die vormalige Jugendherberge) war klasse letztes Jahr: Preis ok, Essen reichlich und sehr gut

http://www.backpackers-arosa.ch/

Arosa hat auch sonst allerhand Angebote, die uns un-schweizerisch günstig vorkamen

und dann gibt es da diese hochalpinen Radwege ... was auf der Schwäbischen Alb streng verboten ist, macht in der Schweiz keine Probleme - wir waren sonntags dort, und alles war total entspannt


----------



## enriched72 (21. April 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Heimeli ist lecker zum Essen und freundlich, uebernachtet habe ich da noch nicht. Medregen ist siche rschon früher zu, da es ein Alp ist welche normal bewirtschaftet wird und die Bauern mit dem Vieh ins Tal ziehen.



Im Heimeli ist übernachten möglich. Es hat so ca. 30 Betten. Für den Sommer ist an den Weekends schon alles reserviert. Unter der Woche sollte das aber kein Problem sein. Essen ist übrigens wirklich sehr lecker ;-)

Gruess
Andy


----------



## cwolf (25. April 2008)

Mahlzeit.

Plane diese Jahr auch nen AX ähnlich wie Carsten über 

   Davos-Parsennhütte-Panoramaweg-Strelapass-Langwies.

Ist dieser Panoramaweg erlaubt? Oder vielmehr: wird der kontrolliert? 

Ist der Downhill vom Strela nach Langwies die obersten 300 Höhenmeter krank oder fahrbar? Jemand ne S-Einschätzung? 3?


----------



## Carsten (25. April 2008)

die Tour aus der Bike ist jedenfalls ein Downhill ab dem Weisfluhjoch, Hochfahrt mit der Gondel.
Panoramaweg ist wohl Skipiste, Biken dann erlaubt nehm ich an


----------



## thory (25. April 2008)

Carsten schrieb:


> die Tour aus der Bike ist jedenfalls ein Downhill ab dem Weisfluhjoch, Hochfahrt mit der Gondel.
> Panoramaweg ist wohl Skipiste, Biken dann erlaubt nehm ich an



Stimmt was Du da annimmst. Allerdings sind da auch soviele Wanderer unterwegs, das das auf dem engen Weg mit Geländer ein zweifelhaftes Vergnügen ist. Es gibt bessere Abfahrten vom Weißfluhjoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cwolf (26. April 2008)

Danke Jungs, 
ich möchte ja auf dem Alpencross nach Langwies runter und das von Davos mit möglichst viel hoch fahren. Und nach Langwies führt ja nur der Strela Downhill durchs Häupter-Tälli. Oder?
Sollte den wirklich noch keiner hier gefahren sein?
Dann wäre es aber Zeit, was?  
Carsten, welche Route planst Du denn? Seilbahn?


----------



## thory (26. April 2008)

cwolf schrieb:


> ...
> ich möchte ja auf dem Alpencross nach Langwies runter und das von Davos mit möglichst viel hoch fahren. Und nach Langwies führt ja nur der Strela Downhill durchs Häupter-Tälli. Oder?
> Sollte den wirklich noch keiner hier gefahren sein?



Ich versuche gerade zu verstehen was Du vor hast (habe leider keine Karte zur Hand). Also Du willst vom Strela nach Langwies? Ds geht aber bergab, sag ich Dir. Wo willst Du da möglichst viel hoch fahren? Von Davos zum Strela? Ich habe die Tour anders 'rum gemacht. Also von Langwies zum Strela. Die letzten 200hm waren zum tragen, sollten aber für einen technisch versierten Fahrer bergab machbar sein. Von Davos zum Strela gibts im skigebiet jede Menge Kies-straßen. Ich denke die kannste hochtreten.

Gruss


----------



## cwolf (27. April 2008)

Was ich mir vorstelle:

Davos - Parsennhütte - Panoramaweg - Strelapass - Langwies.

Von den Wegen her siehts in der Karte (www.mapplus.ch/) machbar aus.

Und wenn Du bergauf zum Strela von Langwies aus die 300 Hm schonmal hoch bist, weißt Du ja wie es da aussieht. Ne Menge Spitzkehren nehme ich an  , aber ist das auch verblockt? S3? S4?


----------



## thory (27. April 2008)

cwolf schrieb:


> ....
> Und wenn Du bergauf zum Strela von Langwies aus die 300 Hm schonmal hoch bist, weißt Du ja wie es da aussieht. Ne Menge Spitzkehren nehme ich an  , aber ist das auch verblockt? S3? S4?


Wirklich enge Spitzkehren sind mir jetzt weniger in erinnerung, das ist eine Bergflange in der sich der weg hochschraubt. Mit den S-Graden habe ich es nicht so. ich würde mal sagen eine Nummer schwieriger als der Sertig Pass zur Davoser Seite abgefahren. Zum Teil ist das eine tiefe erossionsrinne, mit losem aber groben Untergrund. 

Gruss


----------



## Flo69 (4. Mai 2008)

Hi Carsten,

im Fondei findest du das Skihaus Casanna mit guten Preisen und toller Halbpension.

Weiss allerdings nicht, ob du vom Strelapass ins Fondei kommst; nach Langwies runter geht ein Schotterweg.
Hier die Unterkunft: http://www.langwies.ch/Frau Menegon/

Gruß,

Flo69


----------



## enriched72 (23. Mai 2008)

Hier noch der Link zum Heimeli:

http://www.heimeli.com/live/index.php?page=4

Gruess
Andy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

